# C++ ed



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 15, 2006)

I have started to program in C++ again ! (teaching students is a hectic job but useful in getting back to basics )

I have Borland C++ 5.02 (very old version) and Borland C++ Builder (never installed or used) and Visual Studio 2005 (any programmer is INCOMPLETE without this).

I wonder what is the the difference if I compiled the same code in these three compilers !
Would there be any difference ?

Should I recommend Borland C++ builder to my students instead of Borland C++ 5.02 ?
If yes, Why ?
If No, Why ?




and One more thing./...........

I made some really cool graphics in my C++ projects when i was in school .
They work well and compile successfully in Turbo C++ but are unable to do so in Borland (you don't need to tell me the reason why !).
I wanted to know what do I need to do in order to compile them successfully in the C++ compilers mentioned above !


----------



## puja399 (Mar 15, 2006)

What difference are u referring to?? Difference in compiled code??? I don't think that has got much importance while teaching C++. But if u stick to ANSI C++ coding standard, both borland and M$ version are quite good, and newer version is always recommended. But u should also think about whether ur students will get access to a valid copy of those expensive compilers. If u r planning to teach M$ technology , a.k.a. MFC, ATL etc., then u hve to teach with VStudio. 
 Otherwise, u can checkout Dev-C++ which a fully ANSI C++ compliant free IDE.

U say about ur *cool* grfx projects in TC++ and u know very well why they will not compile in BC........, so u shld also know that what u need to do... u need to recode them, what else!!!!! May be with OpenGL or SDL...that will more than impress ur students. Please do post ur codes here too, there r enough C++ students here in this board who will be glad to see those, including myself.


----------



## aadipa (Mar 16, 2006)

Cool Graphics in C++... Please post the code if you don't mind


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 16, 2006)

Sure........

Please wait while I get them couriered to me from delhi from my daddu's home.
An uncle of mine is in possession of it !


----------



## hafees (Mar 16, 2006)

I think borland c++ 5 is released back in 1995. right? Surely the new compilers would have more options for code optimizations such as for MMX, SSE etc


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 18, 2006)

So......................

Which new compiler should I settle with ?
Borland C++ Builder or VC++ will suffice ?


----------



## sakumar79 (Mar 18, 2006)

Try Dev C++ as it is a free software that is standards compliant. As puja399 pointed out...

Arun


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 18, 2006)

is it better than Borland C++ builder


----------



## vinaypatel (Mar 18, 2006)

As u use newer version ur minimum requirement increase

if u use borland C3.0 than it require only 1 MB at the max with dos 

even if u have bootable flopy u can work with TC

where 

i think that borland 5.02 u r talking is GUI based and it require windows 98 minimum


----------



## puja399 (Mar 18, 2006)

Unless u want to take the facilities such as managed c++, Forms programming and VCL, etc., Borland C++ Builder is not essential. If all u want is to learn and teach coding in ANSI C++ with some Win32 API programming, its better to stick to Dev-C++, as its easier and lightweight.


----------



## ilugd (Mar 18, 2006)

Right, Dev CPP is good and free. I have been using it for a long time and it is reliable and good. Your students are also better off learning to use such software instead of them using pirated software at home. 

Do post the code. We are looking forward to it.


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 19, 2006)

Just wait for some time as I'm yet to receive my CD (my uncle is yet to post it.....he said that he had but i believe he forgot and hence I reminded him just a few moments ago !)


And yes......
I have settled for Dev C++

Can any1 point me a direct link to download it !
It is free....as far as i remember , isn't it ?


----------



## sakumar79 (Mar 19, 2006)

Get it at *www.bloodshed.net/devcpp.html or direct download link is *prdownloads.sourceforge.net/dev-cpp/devcpp4.zip?use_mirror=jaist

Arun


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 20, 2006)

@saku..........

Thanks mate !
Downloading........Complete !
Locked & Loaded.....Ready to fire !


----------



## ::vicky:: (Mar 20, 2006)

puja399 said:
			
		

> Unless u want to take the facilities such as managed c++, Forms programming and VCL, etc., Borland C++ Builder is not essential. If all u want is to learn and teach coding in ANSI C++ with some Win32 API programming, its better to stick to Dev-C++, as its easier and lightweight.



yes iam also a fan of dev C++ and visual c++


----------



## ilugd (Mar 20, 2006)

puja, you seem to know your ground. Could you point me to some good sites on network pogramming with winapis? I am trying to make a clone of ipconfig. I will then be adding some more features to it. I am having a hell of a time implementing it in Devcpp. I know i am doing something wrong in using the getcomputernameexa or something, but i am able to get the required documentation anywhere. 

Also devcpp uses mingw compiler right? is there any documentation for the apis??

(BTW is it ok to post this question in this post??)


----------



## ilugd (Mar 20, 2006)

Got the solution to the previous post. 

If anyone is having problems in which though the funciton is declared in the header file and still devcpp says function is undeclared, please change the default _WIN32_WINNT to something greater than 0x0500 in windef.h


----------



## puja399 (Mar 20, 2006)

U can check this out (    EDITED   ) for reference of win32 network programming.


----------



## ilugd (Mar 21, 2006)

which one was that puja? I couldn't get the link.


----------

